# HAVE A QUESTION SEMI NEW TO THE BOTTLE THING ANY INFO WOULD BE GREAT



## Dewfus (Sep 26, 2020)

MY QUESTION IS IVE NOTICED  A LOT OF OLD EMOBOSSED BOTTLES PEOPLE HAVE THEY APPEAR TO HAVE UED A WHITE MARKER TO GO OVER THE EMBOSSING . DOES THIS EFFECT VALUE AT ALL SHOULD I BE DOING THIS TO MINE ?OR IS IT JUST A PREFFERENCE THING ...THANK YOU FOR YOUR INFO!


----------



## Timelypicken (Sep 26, 2020)

I’m pretty sure it’s paint that they use so it will come off


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 26, 2020)

S


Timelypicken said:


> I’m pretty sure it’s paint that they use so it will come off


SO IT DOSNT HURT VALUE JUST A DISPLAY THING?


----------



## Timelypicken (Sep 26, 2020)

Yes


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 26, 2020)

Just use something that easily wipes off. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 26, 2020)

My only problem with it is when it's used on worn embossing, in that case it can be hard to clean off entirely once it gets into the tiny cracks.


----------



## Terrence (Nov 29, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> MY QUESTION IS IVE NOTICED  A LOT OF OLD EMOBOSSED BOTTLES PEOPLE HAVE THEY APPEAR TO HAVE UED A WHITE MARKER TO GO OVER THE EMBOSSING . DOES THIS EFFECT VALUE AT ALL SHOULD I BE DOING THIS TO MINE ?OR IS IT JUST A PREFFERENCE THING ...THANK YOU FOR YOUR INFO!


What type of marker are you us


Dewfus said:


> MY QUESTION IS IVE NOTICED  A LOT OF OLD EMOBOSSED BOTTLES PEOPLE HAVE THEY APPEAR TO HAVE UED A WHITE MARKER TO GO OVER THE EMBOSSING . DOES THIS EFFECT VALUE AT ALL SHOULD I BE DOING THIS TO MINE ?OR IS IT JUST A PREFFERENCE THING ...THANK YOU FOR YOUR INFO!


DeWy,
What type of markers are you using on your embossed bottle
Terry


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 29, 2020)

I know it is done to enhance the embossing.  I don't do it but have bought ones that were. I cleaned it off with acetone and a brass detail brush. Like Canadianbottles said the pits in the embossing just refuses to let the paint go. I cleaned a limecola 3 times only to still be able to still see the paint!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Shades of History (Jan 1, 2021)

It's probably just paint or enamel/nail polish and will come off easily with some isopropyl rubbing alcohol or some nail polish remover if you'd rather not have it on the bottles.


----------

